# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Almariya  [Isabella I, Nordlandia, Nord Gotlandia, Olau Hollandia]

## Espresso Venezia

> Σε αυτήν  την χθεσινή φωτόαπό το marine traffic βλέπουμε το πλοίο Isabella 1 δίπλα του.
> Ξέρει  κάνεις τον λόγο που είναι στο Πέραμα??





> Πιστεύω μετασκευή για δρομολόγια στον Εύξεινο Πόντο.


Πρόκειται βέβαια για το πρώην _NORDLANDIA_ που από τις αρχές του _2013_ αντικαταστάθηκε στη Φινλανδία από το _FINLANDIA_ (πρώην MOBY FREEDOM) όπως μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε _εδώ_. Κατασκευάστηκε το _1981_ στη Γερμανία ως _OLAU HOLLANDIA_ με _IMO 7928811_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _NORD GOTLANDIA_ το 1989 και σε _NORDLANDIA_ το 1998. Φέρει το σημερινό του όνομα _ISABELLA I_ από τον _Ιούνιο 2013_ όταν και ύψωσε σημαία Belize (από Φινλανδική).

Βρίσκεται από την περασμένη Τετάρτη 9 Οκτωβρίου στο Πέραμα, και για να πω την αλήθεια μου δεν μπορώ να ερμηνεύσω τον λόγο αυτής του της άφιξης στη χώρα μας. Αν πράγματι πρόκειται να δουλέψει στον Εύξεινο Πόντο όπως μας είπε ο φίλος _Appia_1978_, μου φαίνεται αρκετά "περίεργο" να επιλέχθηκε για την όποια μετασκευή του η ΝΕΖ του ευρύτερου Πειραιά (που καταντήσαμε.....), όταν δικά μας πλοία επιλέγουν για τις επισκευές, τις συντηρήσεις και εσχάτως και τις μετασκευές τους τα ναυπηγεία στη Τούζλα και στη Γιάλοβα της Τουρκίας.

18.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/10/2013_
19.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλά έκανες Γιώργο κι άνοιξες νέο θέμα γι' αυτό το όμορφο βαπόρι. Ας το δούμε κι από πίσω.
DSCN1682.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σύμφωνα με αυτό:

http://www.ferrylines.com/en/ferries...operator/PCUF/

αρχίζει από το Μάιο τα δρομολόγια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι θυμαμαι πριν 15 χρονια,1998, το βαπορι αυτο,ή μπορει το αδελφο του, το ειχαν δει απο την GA FERRIES.Παντως το βαπορι ειναι φανταστικο και δειχνει στιβαρο.Στα μειον του ειναι οτι οι κοινοχρηστοι χωροι δεν ειναι σε ενα ντεκ.Καπου εχω ενα βιβλιο με την ιστορια της OLAU και θα βρω και αλλα στοιχεια να σας πω

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραίο βαποράκι φαίνεται,από φωτογραφίες εξωτερικές που βλέπω αλλά και από εσωτερικές μου φαίνεται οτι ψιλο-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΙΖΕΙ και λίγο :Surprised: !!!Μακάρι να έμενε αλλά ΔΕ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ δυστυχώς.
Και δε το βλέπω γιατί μια εταιρεία που θα μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει ΔΕΝ έχει να βάλει πετρέλαια στα πλοία που έχει τώρα στη κατοχή της σιγά μη πάρει κι άλλο και η άλλη δεν είναι της λογικής να πάρει βαπόρια κατάλληλα για τις γραμμές που ''εξυπηρετεί'',πέρνει του κουτιού να τα έχει να δουλεύουν 6 μήνες και μετά ΔΕΜΕΝΑ γιατί δεν βγαίνουν.

----------


## Ilias 92

Αυτό θα πει αυτοματισμός  στο φόρουμ μας, γράφω το κείμενο, το αποθηκεύω στo Word και πάω να φάω μια πίτσα. Και όταν γυρίζω το βρίσκω έτοιμο!!! :Distrust:  :Smile: 
Να πούμε ακόμα ότι  γνωστή ιστοσελίδα με το όνομα παλιάς κρατικής  ακτοπλοϊκής έχει ένα ωραίο αφιέρωμα με φωτογραφίες από το *ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ διατηρημένο και ΝΟΝΤΕΡΝΟ εσωτερικό του πο*υ δείχνει και αυτό πουλέγαμε με ΠΜ με τον Giovanaut για την αντίληψη του ξενοδοχειακού στην Σκανδιναβία με Σουπερ Μάρκετ και όχι  ένα κακομοίρικο μαγαζάκι που πουλάει σταυρόλεξα και με αίθουσες συνεδρίων πολλές δίκλινες καμπίνες και άλλα όμορφα και άγνωστα σε εμάς.
Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτούς που τολμούν να ανοίξουν μια τέτοια γραμμή με ένα πολύ αξιόλογο πλοίο εμείς οι πιο πολιτισμένοι έχουμε τα παρατημένα  γερόντια  να τα χρυσοπληρώνουμε από τα λεφτά της τρόικας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα κ όχι μόνο, η λειτουργία σούπερ μάρκετ σε καράβι δεν νομίζω να έχει επιτυχία.
Στο ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ υπήρχε από τον καιρό της P&O αλλά σιγά που ο καπτα-Μάκης θα το δούλευε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Η λογική του Σουπερμαρκετ στη Βαλτική είναι εντελώς διαφορετική. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τα δεδομένα του επιβατικού κοινού καθώς επίσης πως τα μάρκετ στα πλοία παρέχουν πολύ καλύτερες τιμές σε σχέση με την στεριά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως πχ στην Φιλανδία και ειδικά στο αλκόλ που για αυτούς παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, μιας και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ελσίνκι-Τάλλιν πρίν κατέβει.

Εδώ ως NORDLANDIA με τα σινιάλια της ΕCKERO LINE, στον λιμάνι του Τάλλιν τον περασμένο Μάρτιο.

DSC_0137.jpg DSC_0140.jpg(πρύμα το VICTORIA I της TALLINK)

----------


## despo

> Η λογική του Σουπερμαρκετ στη Βαλτική είναι εντελώς διαφορετική. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τα δεδομένα του επιβατικού κοινού καθώς επίσης πως τα μάρκετ στα πλοία παρέχουν πολύ καλύτερες τιμές σε σχέση με την στεριά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως πχ στην Φιλανδία και ειδικά στο αλκόλ που για αυτούς παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, μιας και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ελσίνκι-Τάλλιν πρίν κατέβει.
> 
> Εδώ ως NORDLANDIA με τα σινιάλια της ΕCKERO LINE, στον λιμάνι του Τάλλιν τον περασμένο Μάρτιο.
> 
>  (πρύμα το VICTORIA I της TALLINK)


Ετσι ακριβώς είναι. Είναι εντελώς διαφορετική η λογική του σουπερμαρκετ και αν πάμε λίγα χρόνια πίσω ήταν ακόμα πολύ περισσότερο διαδεδομένη η χρήση του, αφου υπήρχαν τα dutyfree με αφορολόγητα τσιγάρα/ποτά. Τότε η πελατεία ήταν τεράστια !

----------


## leo85

Το ISABELLA στη Ν.Ε.Ζ. Περάματος.

ISABELLA I 12-10-2013.gif

----------


## kalypso

μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του ΙSABELLA I στο Πέραμα σε μία νυχτερινή μου βόλτα.
PB256928.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1060625.jpgP1060629.jpg 
 ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 09/03/2014          Κατασκευασμένη στην Γερμανία το 1981 . Παρ όλη την ηλικία της ( που δεν της φαίνεται ) εκτός απο την φινέτσα της έχει και visor και μεταβλητού βήματος προπέλες και Visor και 2 προπελάκια ... αγοράστηκε απο την Isabella Cruise ( Belize City, Belize) το 2013 και απο τότε είναι στο Πέραμα  για μετασκευή ( που είναι σε εξέλιξη ) .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> P1060625.jpgP1060629.jpg 
> ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 09/03/2014 Κατασκευασμένη στην Γερμανία το 1981 . Παρ όλη την ηλικία της ( που δεν της φαίνεται ) εκτός απο την φινέτσα της έχει και visor και μεταβλητού βήματος προπέλες και Visor και 2 προπελάκια ... αγοράστηκε απο την Isabella Cruise ( Belize City, Belize) το 2013 και απο τότε είναι στην Δραπετσώνα για μετασκευή ( που είναι σε εξέλιξη ) .


Πρώτα-πρώτα όμορφες οι φωτό σου.Πράγματι είναι στο Πέραμα κ ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι η Δραπετσώνα βρίσκεται αλλού.Αν κ τα πλοία στα αγγλικά είναι θηλυκά,συνήθως στα ελληνικά μιλάμε γιά αυτά στο ουδέτερο.Γιά ευρωπαϊκό καράβι όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, εκτός από τα 2 προπελάκια,είναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο.Από εμφάνιση σίγουρα φινετσάτο αλλά γιά τους γνωρίζοντες η ηλικία δεν κρύβεται αφού είναι τυπικό γερμανικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ των αρχών του '80. Εντελώς φιλικά. :Fat:

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Πρώτα-πρώτα όμορφες οι φωτό σου.Πράγματι είναι στο Πέραμα κ ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι η Δραπετσώνα βρίσκεται αλλού.Αν κ τα πλοία στα αγγλικά είναι θηλυκά,συνήθως στα ελληνικά μιλάμε γιά αυτά στο ουδέτερο.Γιά ευρωπαϊκό καράβι όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, εκτός από τα 2 προπελάκια,είναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο.Από εμφάνιση σίγουρα φινετσάτο αλλά γιά τους γνωρίζοντες η ηλικία δεν κρύβεται αφού είναι τυπικό γερμανικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ των αρχών του '80. Εντελώς φιλικά.



Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια των φωτογραφιών .. το λάθος ήταν λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας γιατί γνωρίζω την διαφορά Δραπετσώνας και Περάματος αφού είμαι τελευταία σχεδόν καθημερινά εκεί ( καμία φορά η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα κάνει πολλά !!!) . Για το θέμα αν είναι Θηλυκά η αρσενικά θα συμφωνήσω οτι συνήθως ναι μιλάμε για αυτά στον ουδέτερο χωρίς όμως να είναι απαραίτητα λάθος το να πούμε πχ το " ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ " σε μια πρόταση να πούμε " Ήρθα απο το χ μέρος με ΤΟΝ ..Θεόφιλο . Το θέμα με τα προπελάκια θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην συμφωνήσω στο οτι είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο ...με μια καθαρή απλή οπτική παρατήρηση βάση της παρατήρησης που θέσατε για τα ευρωπαϊκά καράβια πάντα με κριτήριο την περίπου ίδια ηλικία υπάρχουν καράβια για παράδειγμα τα "EXPRESS SANTORINI " , "AGIOS GEORGIOS " , " EXPRESS PEGASUS " , που δεν έχουν 2 προπελάκια . Όλα αυτά σας τα λέω πάντα φιλικά σαν συζήτηση σε αυτά που παρατηρήσατε πιο πάνω .  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θέμα με τα προπελάκια θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην συμφωνήσω στο οτι είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο ...με μια καθαρή απλή οπτική παρατήρηση βάση της παρατήρησης που θέσατε για τα ευρωπαϊκά καράβια πάντα με κριτήριο την περίπου ίδια ηλικία υπάρχουν καράβια για παράδειγμα τα "EXPRESS SANTORINI " , "AGIOS GEORGIOS " , " EXPRESS PEGASUS " , που δεν έχουν 2 προπελάκια .


 Mε λίγη προσοχή στο κείμενό μου,αυτό ακριβώς εξαιρώ. Τα 2 προπελάκια είναι το μάλλον ασυνήθιστο γιά την εποχή εκείνη. :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Αν πάρετε όλα τα Γερμανικά απο την Φαίδρα και μετα (Jumbo ferries της εποχής) είχαν όλα 2 thruster στην πλώρη.

----------


## Eng

και Αποστολε, νομιζω και Pitch. Μιας και ενδεικνεται περισσοτερο σε πλοια που δουλευουν σε icy areas.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Μία λεπτομέρεια ... όντως κάνει μετασκευή γιατί πέρασα πάλι εχτές ... και η απόδειξη είναι οτι στην φωτογραφία δεξιά πάνω προσθέτουν μπαλκόνια με στέγαστρα και απο κοντά μου είπαν οτι τώρα εγκρίθηκανP1070382.jpg και άλλες αλλαγές και βελτιώσεις .

----------


## Ilias 92

Θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει και στην χώρα μας με το ίδιο πρότζεκτ κρουαζιέρων.

----------


## seajets

Το πλοίο ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Ελευσίνας και με την βοήθεια των P/K Απόλλων και Πανορμίτης έδεσε πριν λίγο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
Εδώ το ISABELLA I φωτογραφημένο στις 30-01-2014 από την βενζίνα Πειραιά - Παλούκια.

ISABELLA I 07 30-01-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το χρώμα τουλάχιστον στην τσιμινιέρα του ISABELLA I σήμερα είχε αρχίσει να αλλάζει. Δεν ξέρω τώρα που γύρισε από Ελευσίνα ....αν έχει αλλάξει και τίποτε άλλο. Δυστυχώς είχε σκυλιά και δεν μπόρεσα να πάω από εκεί για να το φωτογραφήσω. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πάνω από τη μικρή δεξαμενή. 

ISABELLA I 09 26-07-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

To ISABELLA I στις 12-07-14 στα Ναυπηγία Ελευσίνας για το δεξαμενισμό του.

ISABELLA 12-7-2014 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ISABELLA I φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα, στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που είναι με ανοικτό τον πλωριό καταπέλτη.
Για να δούμε.....που θα το δούμε και αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ISABELLA I 14 13-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Isabella I πριν λίγο βγήκε στον Αργοσαρωνικό μάλλον για δοκιμαστικό. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές από την Κυνόσουρα.

ISABELLA I 16 27-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά βγήκε και φουντάρισε άγκυρα ........στη ράδα. Άντε να δούμε τί θα δούμε ....και με αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά βγήκε και φουντάρισε άγκυρα ........στη ράδα. Άντε να δούμε τί θα δούμε ....και με αυτό.


 Mάλλον φεύγει γιά την ναύλωση.Αν κ δεν γράφει στις πάντες,το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα είναι σαν της Αcciona Trasmediterranea.Oπότε Ισπανία;

----------


## SteliosK

> Τελικά βγήκε και φουντάρισε άγκυρα ........στη ράδα. Άντε να δούμε τί θα δούμε ....και με αυτό.


Ας το δούμε στη ράδα..
sk_0729.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το ISABELLA I ακόμα αγκυροβολημένο στη ράδα....
DSC_0634.jpgDSC_0636.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο από τη φίλη kalypso. Για να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα μείνει εκεί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα δίπλα του το εφοδιαστικό Μαρία. Λες να .........μας κουνήσει το μαντήλι???????? :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Κάποτε πρέπει να αξιοποιηθεί και αυτό κάπου αλλά το καλοκαίρι πέρασε. Ξέρει κάποιος την πλοιοκτησία του, να με ενημερώσει?
Αν ναύλωνε αυτό η Go in Sardinia σίγουρα τα πράγματα θα είχαν καλύτερη εξέλιξη απο το Βενιζέλος.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ξέρει κάποιος την πλοιοκτησία του, να με ενημερώσει?


Απο πέρσι τον Ιούνιο εμφανίζεται να ανήκει στη μονοβάπορη ISABELLA CRUISE CO LTD με έδρα το Μπελίζ.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Απο πέρσι τον Ιούνιο εμφανίζεται να ανήκει στη μονοβάπορη ISABELLA CRUISE CO LTD με έδρα το Μπελίζ.


Ευχαριστώ Ellinis πρέπει να το είχαμε ξαναπεί πιο πίσω αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε περισσότερα για το πλοιο http://www.veristar.com/portal/veris...is?IMO=7928811

Και εδώ η εταιρεία που το διαχειρίζεται http://www.i-marine.net/en/ που βλέπουμε ότι εχει και το Poseidon Express. 
Εμενα πάντως η όλη λογική μάλλον με παραπέμπει σε Έλληνες ή Κυπριους μέσα στην εταιρεία.

Κριμα που κάθεται ειναι αξιολογότατο καράβι με πολύ καλό ξενοδοχείο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά από αρκετές ημέρες στη ράδα, το πλοίο πριν από λίγο κατευθύνθηκε κι έδεσε στα Ναυπηγεία Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να έδεσε δίπλα στο Vastervik στη θέση που ήταν το Konstantinos D. Γιατί σήμερα το είδα (στο AIS) να φεύγει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ISABELLA I σήμερα φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή που βρίσκεται. Να είναι καλά ο φίλος Γιώργος για τη βόλτα.

ISABELLA I 18 20-09-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0070.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/09/2014_

Και άλλες δύο χθεσινές φωτό του πλοίου στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα, από την πλευρά της θάλασσας αυτή την φορά.

IMG_0534.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/09/2014_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ποιός ξέρει τι περίμενε στη ράδα τόσες μέρες κ δεν έγινε κ να που η "παροικία" ΕΓ/ΟΓ στου Διαμαντή αυξάνεται κ πληθύνεται!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ποιός ξέρει τι περίμενε στη ράδα τόσες μέρες κ δεν έγινε κ να που η "παροικία" ΕΓ/ΟΓ στου Διαμαντή αυξάνεται κ πληθύνεται!


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου, μόνο που σε αυτό πρέπει να δουλεύουν μέσα γιατί προχθές ήταν ανοικτός ο καταπέλτης του. Να και η απόδειξη. 

ISABELLA I 21 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ότι ήταν ανοικτός ο καταπέλτης του δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι δουλεύουν μέσα. Άλλωστε, τι και πόσες δουλειές να γίνονται πια, ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο βρισκόταν το πλοίο δεμένο στη ΝΕΖ του Περάματος, μέχρι και δεξαμενισμό έκανε τον Ιούλιο στην Ελευσίνα. Και μετασκευή τύπου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να έκανε, θα 'χε πια τελειώσει.

Απλά, κάποιοι βρίσκονται μέσα στο πλοίο, ίσως μέλη του πληρώματος, ίσως και μόνο κάποιος βατσιμάνης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα νέα ήλθαν σήμερα από φίλο φύλακα σε ναυπηγείο και άρχισαν να υλοποιούνται. Μου ανέφερε το πρωί που πήγα ότι το Isabella I ....μάλλον νοικιάστηκε από την Paradise Cruise & Ferry και θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες. 
Πριν λίγο που μπήκα στο AIS είδα το πλοίο να είναι στη ράδα και δίπλα του το εφοδιαστικό Καπετάν Γιώργης ΙΙ. 
Μπαίνοντας με τα στοιχεία που μου έδωσε στην εταιρεία βλέπω ότι θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες από το Batumi (Γεωργία) στο Sochi (Ρωσία) στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, Λεμεσό και Χάιφα. Εάν δεν πάτε εδώ δείχνει και το πλοίο.
Ας ελπίσουμε όλα να πάνε καλά για την νεοσύστατη εταιρεία (2013) και το πλοίο.
Εδώ το ISABELLA I φωτογραφημένο στις 20-09-2014 στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα.

ISABELLA I 17 20-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα λεγόμενα του φίλου άρχισαν να επαληθεύονται. Το  Isabella I αφού έκανε ανεφοδιασμό έφυγε κατά τις 13.40 μ.μ από τη ράδα και με μικρή ταχύτητα που δεν έχει ξεπεράσει τα 7,2 μίλια, βρίσκετε ανοικτά από το Σούνιο με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του το Batumi με άφιξη στις 27/11 στις 08.00 UTC.

----------


## Nautilia News

isabella_1.jpg
Πλώρη για Batumi έβαλε το ISABELLA 1

----------


## pantelis2009

Έγινε άραγε κάτι στο πλοίο??? Εκεί που πήγαινε κανονικά, ελάττωσε ταχύτητα και το φορτηγό Grande Anversa με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, ελάττωσε και αυτό ταχύτητα έκανε ένα κύκλο και είναι κοντά τα δύο πλοία.
Ότι πρόβλημα και να υπήρχε πρέπει να λύθηκε, γιατί και τα δύο πλοία συνεχίζουν την κανονική πορεία τους.

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει με το πλοίο -αυτη τη στιγμή ειναι σχεδόν ακινητοποιημένο νότια της Ανδρου.

----------


## noulos

Στα ΒΔ της ¶νδρου για την ακρίβεια.

isab.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Στο AIS ο προορισμός του πλοίου άλλαξε σε "Lavrion"!!!????

----------


## Giannis G.

GAVRION γραφει τωρα στο AIS

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχει μπει στο Λαύριο. Τελικά τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## despo

Νέα ... απόπειρα αναχώρησης του πλοίου απο το Λαύριο η' και δοκιμαστικό ( :Wink:  αυτή την ώρα. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το αυτό το ταλαίπωρο πλοίο.

----------


## maria korre

Σάββατο μεσημέρι, αραγμένο στο Λαύριο, στην πλευρά του τελωνείου.
isabella1.jpg isabella1 (2).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ISABELLA I έφυγε από Κωνστάντζα κατέβηκε τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα ετοιμάζεται να μπει στο Βόσπορο με κατεύθυνση το Αιγαίο και τελικό προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του ALMERIA SPAIN. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε και θα μάθουμε!!!!!!!

----------


## dionisos

To πλοιο εφθασε πριν απο λιγες ωρες στo λιμανι της ALMERIA. Tο ποιο πιθανον ειναι να του εχει γινει ναυλωση. Αν γνωριζει καποιος περισσοτερα μπορει να μας ενημερωσει

----------


## dionisos

Για αλλου ξεκινησε αλλου βρεθηκε και συνεχιζει τα δρομολογια του μεταξυ ALMERIA - NADOR.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για αλλου ξεκινησε αλλου βρεθηκε και συνεχιζει τα δρομολογια του μεταξυ ALMERIA - NADOR.


Είναι ναυλωμένο στην Αcciona Trasmediterranea.

----------


## manolisfissas

Στην ΝΑΥΣΗ στις 25-08-2014.

ISABELLA-25-08-2014-01.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> Στην ΝΑΥΣΗ στις 25-08-2014.
> 
> ISABELLA-25-08-2014-01.jpg


Έχει Έλληνα πλοίαρχο, μήπως?

----------


## manolisfissas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manolisfissas
> 
> 
> Στην ΝΑΥΣΗ στις 25-08-2014.
> 
> ISABELLA-25-08-2014-01.jpg
> 
> 
> Έχει Έλληνα πλοίαρχο, μήπως?


Εγώ προσωπικά φίλε μου δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα.

----------


## renetoes

> Εγώ προσωπικά φίλε μου δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα.


Πρέπει να ήταν ο Σιδερής Μαμίδης, όπως είδα στο Facebook.

----------


## giorgos....

Το πλοίο φαίνεται πως  μετά από το πέρασμα του από την Ελλάδα όπου και παρέμενε σε ακινησία, βρήκε την τύχη του από τότε που πήγε στην Ισπανία. Πλέον  έχει περάσει στην ιδιοκτησία της Trasmediterranea, άλλαξε το όνομα του  σε ALMARIYA και εκτελεί δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Almeria - Melilla. Ας  δούμε και μια φωτογραφία με τα νεα του χρώματα.

Almariya.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφίας

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγες μέρες (στις 09/09/2017) σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα  ξέσπασε φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο ενώ επέβαιναν σε αυτό 1668 επιβάτες, χωρίς να πάθει κανείς τίποτα . Τώρα απ' ότι βλέπω στο AIS του συνεχίζει κανονικά τα δρομολόγια του από το Nador στην Almeria άρα δεν είχε μεγάλη ζημιά.

----------

